# " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال



## أم فيصل (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



أعرض عليكم نماذج جديدة وحصرية لدينا من قرقيعان الأطفال وهو عبارة عن سلة للحلوى 



وسعر الجملة 4 ريال للسلة الواحدة " فارغة من الحلوى"



وللحجز إرسال رسالة على الخاص



من تصميم وتنفيذ أم فيصل _ الرياض



ولدينا مندوب لتوصيل الطلبات داخل الرياض ب 30 ريال أو اكثر حسب المسافة 



ويتم توصيل الطلبات خارج الرياض وخارج المملكة عن طريق شركات الشحن



وآخر موعد لاستلام الطلبات يوم 25 ذو القعدة


ولا أحلل ولا أسامح من نسب موضوعا أو عملا لي باسمه​


----------



## أم فيصل (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

جمعة مباركة 
*__________________

*


----------



## أم فيصل (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

يا حي ياقيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين​


----------



## tjarksa (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

الله يوفقك يام فيصل من حيث لا تحتسبين


----------



## أم فيصل (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*



tjarksa قال:


> الله يوفقك يام فيصل من حيث لا تحتسبين


 

وإياكم إن شاء الله 

وبارك الله بكم


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

روووووعه ماشاء الله


----------



## أم فيصل (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

يسلمووووووووووووووو


----------



## أم فيصل (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

أستغفر الله


----------



## أم فيصل (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

أستغفر الله 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

أستغفر الله 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

: سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 
: سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 
: سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

وآخر موعد لاستلام الطلبات يوم 25 ذو القعدة​


----------



## أم فيصل (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

يا حي ياقيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين​


----------



## أم فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

سبحااااان الله وبحمده

سبحاااان الله العظيم​


----------



## أم فيصل (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

أستغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

أستغفر الله 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

أستغفر الله 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: " قرقيعااان " سلات حلوى العيد للأطفال*

غدا هو آخر موعد لاستقبال طلباتكم 

ولكم الشكر والتحية​


----------

